# Various fish pics



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Here are some random fish pics I've take this week. Still getting the hang of my camera (Nikon D80)....and finally learned how to use my flash. 

Ember tetra (crazy background)









Amano shrimp









Apistogramma agassizzi male

















Multi male









Multi female









Multi fry (crazy backgrounds, but best I could do with those little buggers)....these are each about 1/2" now.

















Hastatus Cory










Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Awesome pics, the multi's fry are really sweet as well.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

lol, my multi fry look alot different surprisingly.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Great fish Kristin. But I WANT THAT CAMERA!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, those are great shots!! Nice fishies too


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 


Haha Rita, it would take alot for me to give it up.  I love it!


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

im jealous of ur corys


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

great shots, JOM. i'll have to take a fews pics (and learn my camera) when things settle down a little.

what lense are you using?


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

those cories are my favorites! they're so cute!


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

Gah, multies!. I'm trying to get some from Dino for my species tank I've got waiting for them. Just wondering, what are those green spots between the shells in the background?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks! 



gil_ong said:


> great shots, JOM. i'll have to take a fews pics (and learn my camera) when things settle down a little.
> 
> what lense are you using?



Yeah, I'd love to see some pics. 

I'm using my Nikon 60mm f/2.8 micro/macro (Nikon calls them micro)






ThatFishKid said:


> Gah, multies!. I'm trying to get some from Dino for my species tank I've got waiting for them. Just wondering, what are those green spots between the shells in the background?


The green spots are algae.  I've got algae on my shells.

I'll try to take a full tank shot this weekend of the Multi tank. I moved them from their 10g to a 29g about a week ago.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Great photos Kristin, I would love to get a macro to take nice close ups like that.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Beautiful photos!


----------

